# Homers and Rollers



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

Can i put my breeding pairs of rollers and homers in the same loft or should they be seperated. Thank you for looking.

Ryan Shaeffer


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Putting the two together is fine. Cross-breeding can happen, but if the pairs are already mated, the likeliness of that will go down.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

I have homers, fantails and tipplers in the same breeding pen and they have never crossed yet but I do have a satinette male in there and he did get around thou lol


----------



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank you MaryOfExeter and LokotaLoft for the help.

Ryan Shaeffer


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

I wonder how such a hybrid would behave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Crab_Shrapnel said:


> I wonder how such a hybrid would behave


really not a hybrid, just a crossbreed, or mutt pigeon. Beckey I think, had a homer x sat, I do think she found a home for. cute bird. looked like a homer body with a sat beak. there are alot of crossbred pigeons out there. the fantail crosses are some of the prettiest IMO.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Would it home, or would it roll?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Neither, unfortunately. If it did manage to do either one, it would be very poor at it.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Aww poor thing


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Crab_Shrapnel said:


> Aww poor thing


why?...lol.. a pigeon can care less if he does either...lol... but the keeper may be disapointed.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, as long as the pigeons are happy.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Don't let them run out of loft space!


----------

